
E-field-based 3D gesture-recognition chip - archivist1
https://www.edn.com/microchip-elevates-hmi-design-with-worlds-first-e-field-based-3d-gesture-recognition-chip/
======
archivist1
Why has this not taken off? Off-the-surface gestures seem like they'd really
enrich smartphone experience. I don't get why this low power proven tech has
not been incorporated into phones. It's already 8 years old!

~~~
jrockway
Why do you think it's not in use? Microchip calls it a "capacitive touch
sensor" IC on their website. Plenty of phones have that.

~~~
archivist1
Really? This one is a 3D sensor. Off-the-screen gestures. Have you seen people
making gestures above the surface of their phones?

I haven't seen that. Why hasn't it happened yet?

 _edit_ : Anywho, let's check the Microchip website. They don't call it what
you said. There's no capacitive touch on its page, just the title. It's all 3D
e-field. I think you must have got the wrong chip. Where did you see it?

[https://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/en/mgc3130](https://www.microchip.com/wwwproducts/en/mgc3130)

------
ganzuul
Hope to see an wristband which recognizes hand gestures soon. Together with
smartphone head tracking it could open the window to useful everyday AR.

------
macewindu
Article is from 2012.

